# braid on a baitcaster?



## goat 834 (Sep 8, 2008)

If I buy a spool of 30-40 lb test braid with approx 150yds on the spool do I have to put on mono for backing?


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't use baitcasters or braid, so no definite answer for you on that, however............Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2008)

It'll depend on your baitcaster. Most 30lb braid should have about an 8lb(mono) diameter, so 40lb will probably be about 10lb diameter. Whatever line you get should say, then just judge that by how much line the spool on your specific baitcaster will hold. But I would suggest using at least a little backing because i've heard braid has a tendancy to slip on the spool if it hasn't got any mono backing. 

And again, Welcome aboard! :beer:


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 8, 2008)

I use braid on all my rods. I put no more than 75 yds of braid on. I like to keep my spool as full as possible for maximum casting distance, and I also like fresh line. Since braid is expensive I only put about two long casts worth at a time, the rest of the line is a mono backer. This way I can can have fresh line and a full spool at all times, without going through a ton of line. I do this only on my bass rods, where I know I won't be having any super long runs. 

I would recomend a backer unless your spool has holes in it so that you can tie your line directly to the spool rather than just around it. Otherwise it can just spin on your spool.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Sep 8, 2008)

Wish I could help out on this one but I *HATE braided line!!  *


----------



## russ010 (Sep 9, 2008)

you'll have enough line on a spool to fill your reel. I don't use any backing - as the line keeps wearing down, I just keep cutting the line back. I change the spool out when 1) I get a terrible birds nest (like I did this weekend) 2) I'm down to where I cast, I don't have atleast 10 yards of line left on the reel. 

I don't do the backing because I still can't figure out how to tie those stinking knots right. I think I tied it right this weekend when I put fluoro on the braid, but it kept messing up when that knot hit the last eyelet on the cast.


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 9, 2008)

My spool does have holes in it. My main goal for doing this is pitching timber. I've been pulling bass out of floating logs/ debris but I would like a little more protection.

Is there a better alternative for this situation?


----------



## Mattman (Sep 9, 2008)

I always put a thin layer of mono on my spool. Holes or not. I like the bite mono provides and I stick with it.

Some use a layer of electrical tape and that works as well.

I put a thin layer of mono on and then fill the spool to the top. As I retie and the spool gets lower, I add more mono backing to bring my line up to the top of the spool again. Finally when I can cast out and get nearly to my backing, its time for new line.

Superline will last for years on a reel.

While some won't fill their spools because "braid is expensive" I don't buy into that theory. Any time you switch your line out, you throw some line away. I'd rather throw line away one time when I redo my spool, rather than several times because I only put on 50 or 75 yards. If I only put a little bit of line on, I'd be throwing away line all the time. If money is your driving factor, you're loosing out by putting bunchs of small sections of line on your reel.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 9, 2008)

Mono backed braid here. Use a Uni to Uni knot with more turns on the braid than the mono. I do 6 turns of braid and 4 of mono as I do when I tie on a flurocarbon leader, no problem casting it through the guides. I'm not sure how much I put on the spool, probably about 100 yards, most of my spools fairly large arbors so you can't back them too much. On my old green Curados I use quite a bit of mono backing though since the spools are so deep(for bass). I have a 200 series Curado that I'm going to almost fill with braid for some salmon/steelhead fishing soon, they're starting to move here!


----------



## Zum (Sep 9, 2008)

Depends on what your fishing for.
I use the 50 yard with the mono backing and keep it pretty much full,for the casting distance.I've even rotated my line,after a long period of time.That braid has never parted on me(powerpro 30lbs.)


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 11, 2008)

I had some braid on my BPS extreme reel and never had a problem without backing. I also used this as a heavy cover set-up like you will be. I personally wouldn't want to run a backing in this situation. The braid will help line breaks, but it won't help you getting snagged (other than the fact you can pull a lot harder or just reel the log in :twisted: ).

If you get snagged and have to cut the line, with a backing you could be down to the mono in only a handful of snags. Not that you will get snagged 5 or 6 times per outing, but it could (has) happened to people (me).


----------



## rob (Sep 11, 2008)

ugh... Can someone explain this backing thing to me? I was considering going with a braided line for my next setup but now I'm not so sure. Sounds all complicated and what not!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2008)

rob said:


> ugh... Can someone explain this backing thing to me? I was considering going with a braided line for my next setup but now I'm not so sure. Sounds all complicated and what not!




Backing is using a mono line to "fill" the reel before putting the more expensive braided line on top. Just as Jake mentions above, it allows the reel to work properly (reels cast better and have a higher speed retrieve when the spool is full) without having to:

1. Fill the reel with expensive braid which you may have to cut off in case of a birds nest or snag; and, 

2. Prevents the braided line from slipping and digging into itself.



I usually use any heavy mono that I have lying around or even some "used" mono from a trolling outfit


----------



## Mattman (Sep 12, 2008)

rob said:


> ugh... Can someone explain this backing thing to me? I was considering going with a braided line for my next setup but now I'm not so sure. Sounds all complicated and what not!



You don't NEED to back with mono. A strip of electrical tape on the spool will work. I've heard of a few other solutions as well. The goal is to get something for the braided line to dig into other wise it can just spin on the spool when pressure is applied.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont think I would ever want to put electrical tape on a reel, as the adhesive from the tape could easily stay with the reel when the tape is removed. Or at least this is always a problem I have when removing electrical tape from anything. Personally Ive used braided line in the past and gave up on it, tried it again this year and its back in the trash. I still dont see whats so great about the stuff, imo im better off without it.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 12, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I still dont see whats so great about the stuff, imo im better off without it.




The reason I like braid is it is ALOT more sensitive....especially when fishing alot of texas rigs(which is what i fish in the lake at least 75% of the time). And in the rivers, its alot easier to distinguish a bite rather than your bait just bouncing off the bottom. Plus no memory, and no line twist when fishing it on a spinning rig.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Plus no memory, and no line twist when fishing it on a spinning rig.


 Not that suffix junk, I fished it on both baitcasters and spinning, and it was god awful on my spinning rig, had numerous wind knots, and a lot of line twist. Ive heard the power pro stuff is better but i wont be dropping 20bucks to find out for myself.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 12, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Plus no memory, and no line twist when fishing it on a spinning rig.
> ...



Where is charging 20 bucks for Power Pro? :? Most everywhere i've seen sells it for 11.99-12.99 for a 150yd spool..... :|


----------



## slim357 (Sep 12, 2008)

i was figuring in for shipping as id have to order it


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 13, 2008)

I prefer Suffix over all other braids :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Sep 13, 2008)

slim357 said:


> i was figuring in for shipping as id have to order it




try a Dick's Sporting goods, the one by me keeps it in a glass case by the reels.

I like both Suffix and PP for braid, I may be leaning towards Suffix lately.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 13, 2008)

closest one is 42 miles away. scratch that closest one is 38 miles away, lol found one closer still, but its still kinda a trip but its only 28 miles from me. figuring I get about 28-30 mpg in my camery, with gas about 3.89 a gallon (give or take) 
itd be about 8bucks in gas to get there and back, so in the end the shipping cost would prob be cheaper, plus im lazy.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 18, 2008)

I use 40 pound Berkley Big Game for backing on my salmon reels. 2 reasons. #1 it keeps the Power Pro from slipping (more so when there is fish on and a lot of line out) and #2 It helps fill the spool up as 300yds of Power Pro doesn't.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 20, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Plus no memory, and no line twist when fishing it on a spinning rig.



I might have to try braid on a spinning reel. One spot I fish I don't have room to use the bait caster with my top waters or weightless worms. I am usually stuck using my UL setup with inline spinners and such, but there are a few spots with lily pads and logs.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 20, 2008)

the only drawback on a UL setup is the limpness. Since the line is so limp it easily wraps around the tip, I still run it on my UL.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 21, 2008)

I was gonna put it on my medium spinning setup not my ul set up. I just don't have room to get the baitcaster hauling.


----------



## bhos (Oct 13, 2008)

I run powerpro or ugly braid (they're very similar) on nearly all my spinning and baitcast reels, works great once you get used to the sensitivity. I actually learned how to baitcast with braid, so it's a lot easier for me on a baitcast than mono. For bass-type and ultra-light, I don't use a backing or do anything special, I've never had a problem with spool slippage. I use a double arbor knot to attach the line to the spool. On trolling/catfish reels, I do use some mono backing (uni to uni knot), just because they'd hold 500+ yards of braid if that's all they had on them (due to the smaller diameter of braid) and that gets expensive. 

Braid tips: Make sure you wind it on tight (but not too tight... trial and error needed) or the line will dig into itself on retrieve and you'll birdsnest on the next cast. Do NOT attempt to use it on a spincast, too abrasive, you won't be able to cast for anything, don't ask me how I know this....
Do NOT use cinch knots with braid, they'll pull out, I had to switch to uni knots with braid and use 6-7 loops and have never had a knot pull out since. Uni is easy to tie and works great with mono too, so I use it for everything now.

I get most of my braid on ebay in 300 or 500-yard spools, there are really good deals to be had, especially this time of year. Sports Authority also had powerpro for about 50% off a few months ago, so I stocked up on the lighter weights then. I don't think I've ever paid full retail price for fishing line, just stock up when you find really good deals.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 13, 2008)

My first time using braid fishing for Salmon in the river mouths. 30lb Spiderwire. I didn't use mono backing so during fighting a fish I had major slippage.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 13, 2008)

I use powerpro on my baitcaster (30lb test). I usually put about 1/4 mono and 3/4 braid. IMO, diameter of backing doesn't matter too much, anything from 8lb-17lb. should suffice.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 15, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I use 40 pound Berkley Big Game for backing on my salmon reels. 2 reasons. #1 it keeps the Power Pro from slipping (more so when there is fish on and a lot of line out) and #2 It helps fill the spool up as 300yds of Power Pro doesn't.



What lb is your Power Pro? I use 100lb for dipsey's on my Okuma Convector 30 Line counter and as backing for leadcore on my Shimano Tekota 700's.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 15, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > I use 40 pound Berkley Big Game for backing on my salmon reels. 2 reasons. #1 it keeps the Power Pro from slipping (more so when there is fish on and a lot of line out) and #2 It helps fill the spool up as 300yds of Power Pro doesn't.
> ...



I use 30lb Power Pro on my salmon reels. All Mono is Berkley Big Game 40lb and the lead core I use is 27lb. Of course I don't get big fish like you do. My biggest so far is just a 16 pounder. I use Diawa Accudepthplus 47LC for my Dipsey and Down rigger reels, Penn 330GTi for lead core. Don't think I'm gonna try copper at all.


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought I could get away without using any backing on a spinning reel once. Couldn't figure out why I kept losing fish on my hookset. I looked at the line while trying to reel a fish in and the whole spool of line just stayed still while the spool kept turning. Lesson learned.


----------

